# Help, my cat tore two claws out!!



## jmichaelp (Nov 13, 2003)

Late last night my cat got caught up in a plastic grocery bag. In panic, she ran around a bit before getting up under the bed.

I got her to calm down & come out and she seemed fine. A few minutes later, I noticed that her back paws were bleeding a little.

I couldn't get her to allow me to have a good look at the time, but this evening I was able to look at them. It appears that the middle claw of each paw was pulled out! I assume that they got caught in the plastic while she was running full speed and were torn out.

She doesn't seem to be in pain unless I touch the area and seems to be walking okay. There has been no bleeding today. However, she doesn't seem to be jumping around either!

Is infection the only thing I should worry about? Should I go to see the Vet?

Please respond ASAP since I'm kinda worried...


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I can't help, but I would've called the vet ASAP! :!:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I would consult a vet, as it could be easily infected by walking on it all the time.

On a side note, cats regularly shed claws anyway, so they "should" grow back. But if they were ripped out I personally would be worried about some kind of ingrow nail problem (if this can happen in cats - I have no idea).


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Keep in mind, if cats claws grow to long, it will be very uncomfortable for the cat. And they will try to take their own claws out. I've had it happen before..


----------



## jmichaelp (Nov 13, 2003)

Thansfor your replies!

Compunding things is the fact that I'm kinda pissed at my Vet & was going to change to another one... I guess I'll have to call them anyway 

On the bright side, she jumped off my 3rd floor balcony twice as a young cat - once only a week after being spayed - and was fine both times, so this should be nothing to her!


----------



## Cat_Woman (Sep 8, 2003)

I would definately take your cat to the vet. It may cost money to find out that nothing is wrong, but if there is something wrong, it can cost a lot more later on!
A lot of people don't recommend this..but if you have a calm and trusting kitty, you can try keeping their claws trimmed. Just make sure not to clip the pink part of the nail.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Immediately take the cat to the vet, that way if there is some infection or serious problem it would be worked on right away. That is crazy that your kitten jumped from 3rd floor! I leave my cats out on the balcony only b/c they have never done anything like that before, and I'm hoping they never do! I dont leave them out there long anyways or often so I guess no big worries there


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

You said she doesn't seem like she is in pain but I have learned from this forum that cats naturally hide pain because is shows them to be vunerable. Chances are you won't be able to tell when a cat is in pain. Please get her checked out. If you have a problem with your current vet is there another one you can go to?


----------

